# schwinn new world help



## johnnybentwrench (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I was given this bicycle by my land lord. It has a serial number under the crank. no sidestand thingy welded to the frame. It has a three speed. I need a fork or this one straightened


----------



## jpromo (Feb 12, 2012)

Sweet bike! I like these a lot. I have one and have most of the parts to put together a second one. They were first built in '38 and ran until the early 50s or so but yours appears to be on the early end of that. Looks prewar.

The New World came in several configurations and I've seen a few forks that are actually arched backward from the factory in the road bike configuration. Since it was originally a 3-speed with the 3-piece crank, I'd be inclined to say your fork might be okay. Either that or they were just a weak design.. but one of mine is curved and I've seen a number of them as such. The derailleur has been added. It would have originally been a sturmey internal 3-speed. That's a new one for me.

If you ever want to part with the whole bike, I'd be interested, or at least in several parts like the shifter and cable, wheels, brake calipers and levers to complete the one I have lying around. Let me know!


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Feb 12, 2012)

I thought prewar had skip tooth and drop outs that faced rear? the fork is twisted and the race is loose


----------



## jpromo (Feb 12, 2012)

Ah, my apologies, it's hard to tell in the pictures. Though, I may have an extra fork.

As far as dating it goes, horizontal dropouts are usually a decent signifier but I believe Schwinn was the first maker, and their prewar lightweights were the first bicycles to feature the new dropout. The New World could have come with a skiptooth or "speed" chain 1/2". Also, skiptooth bikes were turned out until about '56 or a little later. Biggest thing that identifies this particular bike as prewar is the seat clamp. It's brazed onto the frame which was changed to a separate piece postwar.

Good luck!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 13, 2012)

*Pre War....*

Sweet lightweight,The "drop out" style rear forks were used on the New World pre war models beginning in 1938.The tell tale here are the chainguard brackets and the built in seatpost clamp.Schwinn welded on the c/guard brackets on all of their models beginning in 1946 and began using a seperate seatpost clamp....See links.....http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1946_04.html

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1946_06.html

P.S......Are the rims stamped with any ID near the spoke holes? Are they chrome?


----------



## pakman2 (Feb 13, 2012)

The brake levers appear to be wrong as they look like newer aluminum levers. The fork looks like the early version with a wide shoulder while later ones have a ball end configuration. The prewar bikes have a bolt-on kick stand while post war is welded on.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 13, 2012)

*More Pics....*

Lets  see that derailleur,What make is it?


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Feb 13, 2012)

The derailer is a very early simplex three speed I was told. The levers are chrome and look correct at least one of them is correct? schwinn script on the center pull brakes. My son has been riding the bicycle, but the bike pulls badly to the left and the race for the fork(bottom) is loose


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 13, 2012)

Any competent bike shop should have the tools and skill to re-align the fork, but modern forks can't be re-aligned (aluminum, carbon, etc) so not all shops will still have these tools.  Call around, start with the oldest shops first.  You'll have to pull the fork off the bike to get it aligned.  Loose crown races are common with Schwinn forks.  You can shim it with pop can aluminum if it's only a little loose.  If badly loose you can try a different (used) crown race.  Or build up the worn area on the fork steer tube with JB Weld or similar and file it back down so your race fits.  Front hub is a neat upgrade piece, valuable.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 13, 2012)

*New World*

Cool bike with some good value.
The derailier set up has some good value along with the front hub and brake lever just to name a few parts. Oh the pedals look to be Torrington 4 Stars... big bucks! A hundred and up! I am bringing this up as you said your son was riding it around.. might want to replace pedals or ride with caution


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the help and knowledge on the bicycle.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Mar 2, 2012)

This bicycle and another new world are now for sale


----------



## ace (Mar 2, 2012)

Pm sent. 
Ace


----------



## jpromo (Mar 2, 2012)

Message Sent


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Mar 3, 2012)

Jpromo has dibs on any left over parts. he asked me a few weeks ago. Here is the other new world I am building.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 3, 2012)

Without seeing up close pictures, I would say the derailleur is correct. The pedals

and the front hub are badass. Quite an unusual bicycle. I would almost say that you

could build one insane bike out of both of them.......


----------

